# bei angehängten URL-Parametern (deutsche Umlaute) kommt "Müll" an



## thommy.s (7. Okt 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

habe inner Webanwendung ne Tabelle mit angebotenen Links, die allesamt auf die nächste Seite zeigen, aber verschiedene Parameter (abhängig von Dateinamen auf dem Server, werden dann zusammengesetzt)) mitgeben so im Sinne von 

<a href="nächsteSeite.jsp?parameter=<%=Dateiname.xml%>">Link</a>

Wenn ich in den Request-Header vom Firefox schaue, finde ich die Umlaute auch bereits umkodiert vor(aus "grützi" wird "gr%C3%BCtzi"), egal ob ich sie auf der JSP encodiert habe oder nicht
	
	
	
	





```
String parameter = URLEncoder.encode("grützi", "UTF-8");
```

Problem ist nun, dass auf der Ziel-JSP Müll im Sinne von "grÃ¼tzi" ankommt, und zwar wieder egal, ob ich decodiert habe oder nicht 
	
	
	
	





```
String blabla = URLDecoder.decode(parameter, "UTF-8");
```
.

Verwende auf allen Seiten UTF-8 Codierung.

Weiß nicht mehr weiter, und Google leider auch nicht, obwohl dies sicher nicht zum ersten Mal passiert, oder...

Als AppServer verwende ich Tomcat 6, das URIEncoding des Connector-Tags in der server.xml ist auf "UTF-8" eingestellt.

Bitte dringend um einen Hinweis.


----------



## FArt (8. Okt 2009)

Versuche es mal bei der l10n des Servers: setze einfach mal de_DE@euro als Locale.


----------



## thommy.s (11. Okt 2009)

tschuldigung, fand erst jetzt wieder Zeit, mich damit zu befassen...

Ich geh' mal davon  aus, dass du die server.xml meinst. Wo da kann ich dies konfigurieren? Am Connector? AmKopf-Kratz...


----------



## FArt (13. Okt 2009)

Nein, ich meinte das Betriebssystem des Servers.


----------



## thommy.s (14. Okt 2009)

danke dir für den Hinweis; werde es mal checken, denke aber nicht, dass das der Grund sein kann. Dieses Verhalten zeigt sich sozusagen "plattformunabhängig", also auf "deutschen" Windows-Plattformen als auch auf Debian...

Grüße zurück


----------

